# Build it and they will come



## cda (Jul 24, 2014)

https://ixquick-proxy.com/do/spg/show_picture.pl?l=english&cat=pics&c=pf&q=Tower+of+David+Caracas&h=661&w=880&th=120&tw=160&fn=tower-of-david-caracas-abandoned-skyscraper-iwan-baan-10.jpg&fs=225.5%20k&el=boss_pics_2&tu=http:%2F%2Fts2.mm.bing.net%2Fth%3Fid%3DHN.608051993635128405%26pid%3D15.1%26H%3D120%26W%3D160&rl=NONE&u=http:%2F%2Fwww.boredpanda.com%2Ftower-of-david-caracas-abandoned-skyscraper%2F&udata=4b653671af1c0d7561701f8515b50639&rid=NCLOKQLRKSTO&oiu=http:%2F%2Fwww.boredpanda.com%2Fblog%2Fwp-content%2Fuploads%2F2014%2F04%2Ftower-of-david-caracas-abandoned-skyscraper-iwan-baan-10.jpg

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/caracass-skyhigh-tower-of-david-slum-finally-cleared-of-its-2500-squatters-9624189.html


----------



## mark handler (Jul 24, 2014)

empty shopping malls in china

https://www.google.com/search?q=empty+shopping+malls+in+china&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=HnjQU6_tHIT3oAStsIG4Bg&ved=0CBwQsAQ&biw=931&bih=590


----------



## mark handler (Jul 24, 2014)

China has whole cities where no one lives


----------



## JBI (Jul 24, 2014)

And currently America has more vacant homes than homeless families...


----------

